# how much water is too much



## siriuslight (Aug 22, 2017)

Greetings from Singapore! 

I'm wondering how much water should a toy poodle puppy around 4 months 
drink per day? Yuki has been drinking about 200ml + per day im wondering if that is too much? She's a indoor dog and quite active


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

i have a mini, i dont measure, he drinks at free will. but with singapore being hot and humid all year round, i think yuki will be able to regulate her intake.

on a different note, i have been to singapore several times, so many changes everytime and a beautiful city!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

siriuslight said:


> Greetings from Singapore!
> 
> I'm wondering how much water should a toy poodle puppy around 4 months
> drink per day? Yuki has been drinking about 200ml + per day im wondering if that is too much? She's a indoor dog and quite active


When my Chihuahua was drinking too much, I checked and it should have been 120ml a day for a 4 pound dog. That's just the basic amount, it's more if they are active.

So depending on how much your pup weighs, it could be normal if he's very active. Maybe call your vet and ask if you're worried ?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think there are a lot of variables. A dog fed on kibble will drink more than one getting a lot of moisture in its food; hot, humid weather will make a dog thirstier, as will vigorous exercise. But if you are concerned, or Yuki is drinking more than usual for no obvious reason or showing any signs of illness or excessive urination, I would talk to a vet. Drinking a lot more than usual can be a symptom of a number of different health issues, and I always feel better safe than sorry.


----------



## siriuslight (Aug 22, 2017)

Yuki is drinking at free will too. We put the water in a 300ml bottle and she drinks it from the drinking nozzle. Last week a bottle would last amount 2 days, but this week we have to re-fill the bottle on the next day... 

She is on kibbles (no wet food) eating well and very active now.


----------

